# Web members upgrade: £100 gift voucher has been won!



## phope

*Competition now closed - see last post for winner's name* 

Since the TT Owners Club launched the web membership option in late 2010, it's proved phenomenally popular & we now have well over 300 web members, 346 as at 29th August 2011.

Both web members and premium members enjoy a wide range of benefits including:


Gel badge, window badge, tax disc holder & club membership card.
Priority places on Club Stands at major events
Discounted entry to our annual EvenTT
Discounts on any trips/visits organised by the club
A wide range of discounts & offers from a wide variety of suppliers, for accessories, insurance, spare parts & much more.

Many of the web members have then chosen to upgrade and become a premium member, providing the full range of benefits that the TT Owners Club has to offer, including the award winning quarterly owners club magazine, _AbsoluTTe_

Some web members were recently sent a free complimentary copy of the most recent issue of _AbsoluTTe_, and we hope it whetted your appetite for more!!

During the month of September, we are offering the chance of a fantastic prize for any web member choosing to upgrade their membership before the end of September 2011.

One lucky individual will win a £100 gift voucher for use at one of the following companies:


TT Shop
Awesome GTI
Euro Car Parts
Shark Performance
you are free to choose which one you would prefer!!!

*What do I have to do?*

All web members who choose to upgrade to become a premium member by the 30th September will be automatically entered into the draw. There is no additional cost over and above the normal upgrade price of £20 for entering the free prize draw.

What we will do is take the names of all web members who have upgraded to become premium members as at midnight Friday 30th September, and put them in the draw. A member of the club committee will draw a name at random by Sunday 2nd October.

*There is no cash alternative*

*What does it cost me? Where's the catch? *

To be completely clear, the upgrade to become a premium member is £20, and there is no catch!

*OK, I'm a web member at the moment - how do I do this?*

All you need to do to be included in the free prize draw is to upgrade your existing web membership to a premium membership before midnight on Friday 30th September 2011

The link to do this can be found here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=301

*But what if I've already upgraded my web membership to a premium membership?*

You are obviously a person of great taste & wisdom 

If you have already upgraded your membership, you will automatically be included in the free prize draw, and no further action is needed on your part!

_The promoter of this free prize draw is the TT Owners Club, PO Box 756, Wallsend, NE28 5DF_


----------



## IC_HOTT

just upgraded - I get a lot of tips and fun from you guys so well worth it 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

grasmere said:


> just upgraded - I get a lot of tips and fun from you guys so well worth it 8)


Don't forget to change youe sig strip :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT

wallsendmag said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> just upgraded - I get a lot of tips and fun from you guys so well worth it 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to change youe sig strip :wink:
Click to expand...

ooh what to and how -? but I like my W00005 ID do I have to lose it ?

I notice phope till has his W00001


----------



## Wallsendmag

grasmere said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> 
> just upgraded - I get a lot of tips and fun from you guys so well worth it 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to change youe sig strip :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooh what to and how -? but I like my W00005 ID do I have to lose it ?
Click to expand...

It'll stop working well before your upgrade ends this is your new one , just remove the stars

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02111&user=grasmere[/img*]










I'll try to work out why it isn't working currently


----------



## stevebeechTA

I am about to renew my full membership, will I be included in the prize draw as well as its the same money changing hands  or would I have to get a web membership first and then upgradeto full.

cheers steve


----------



## Wallsendmag

I couldn't possibly comment but you have to be a web member to be eligible

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag

Only a few days left now, don't forget that the upgrade covers you for a year from now regardless of when you joined . So if you joined in December or January this is a bargain.


----------



## A3DFU

I wish I'd started out as a web member!! I'd immediately upgrade now


----------



## phope

and the winner is ...

[smiley=drummer.gif]

Craig Macdonald from Kirkcaldy!

Congratulations to Craig - I'll contact Craig later to confirm his choice of vouchers 

*edit: Craig has asked if Star Performance in Kirkcaldy can be included in the choice of vouchers - I've just spoken with Jim Curley there, and that is no problem 

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Congratulations Craig


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Congratulations to Craig.
I suppose if I hadn't paid £30 for the last 6 years or more, I would have had a chance of winning. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## macd5

thanks all will put the vouchers to good use


----------



## SteviedTT

FIX

Congrats mate, well done [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

